# Funny grinding sound



## anniecat (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everyone. One of our cats has had health problems for the last few weeks. She has had blood tests(2 lots), X rays(1 set) and a prboe down her throat. For various reasons(far too long and boring to bother you all with) we left the original vet practise and (after LOADS of research and advise from "cat people") have found the most fantastic vet. We are delighted with him and all the staff are fantastic. BUT......Phoebe is still poorly. 

Briefly about 4 monhts ago she started to retch and refuse food. Then she started to leave her food(James Wellbeloved) we changed her to wet food and she did eat a little bit more. Anyway, had various tests at vet(original) she thought perhaps leukiemia as her white count was "sky high" tests came back clear. Nothing on the X rays either. The last vet thought perhaps she had a tumour that was too small to show up. As I said the relationship(which was fraught anyway) became unworkable(I took execption to her idea of "opening her up to have a root round"!!!!!!)

So new vet. More blood tests. High white count but he was fairly sure that it was infection based rather than anything else. The original X rays were very under exposed and very little use. He took her off the metacam as she has "sluggish" kidneys. So we are three weeks into the anti-biotics but Phoebe hasn't been eating for about a week and is surviving on the Gel we were given(sorry the tube is upstairs). 

We went back yesterday and her liver is now swollen. She had a steriod injection and also foretacour and diuretic tablets. Well, the change was great she was more engaged and this morning ATE SOME FOOD 

But there is a funny grinding sound as though there is something catching. We did say to vet 1 that we were sure that there was a problem with her mouth but there is nothing obvious (both vets have looked) but when Phoebe was on painkillers/metacam she could eat and when she wasn't she couldn't eat. Now with this sound (first time today) I am surer than ever it is her mouth. Before yesterday all her liver blood tests were normal. I think perhaps she has Hepatic Lipidisos????

I am sure that the grinding sound is very significant. Any ideas?

So we are 4 months down the road, over £1000 poorer with my beloved Phoebe still poorly. Any advice would be very gratefuly received. 

I am sorry that this is so long. Thank you for reading this. It means a lot.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry cant offer any advice, but i hope you get your cat sorted soon..


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Annie

Welcome to the forum hun - sorry to hear of your problem but i dont have any advice to offer.

Hope someone has some advice to give you


----------



## anniecat (Aug 6, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Hi Annie
> 
> Welcome to the forum hun - sorry to hear of your problem but i dont have any advice to offer.
> 
> Hope someone has some advice to give you


Thank you for your kind words. Many thanks for your kindness. Phoebe is still making the strange grinding noise(but in herself she is much better than she has been ) and we are off to the vets in the morning. Again thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

anniecat said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Many thanks for your kindness. Phoebe is still making the strange grinding noise(but in herself she is much better than she has been ) and we are off to the vets in the morning. Again thank you for your kindness.


I'm sorry that I don't have any practical advice that can be of any use to you, but hopefully your vet will be able to shed some light on the issue tomorrow. I hope Phoebe is feeling better soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, hope u get to the bottom of ur cats problems..sorry i cant help but just popped on to wish u luck wiv him.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

anniecat said:


> But there is a funny grinding sound as though there is something catching. We did say to vet 1 that we were sure that there was aproblem with her mouth but there is nothing obvious(both vets have looked)


Hi Annie,

One of our kittens had exactly the same thing when she first started eating. She was a late weaner and we thought we were going to lose her for a while as mum had dried up. However with lots of care and hand feeding she pulled through.

When she started eating solids, Applaw, we heard this strange grinding sound. It was fairly loud so we were worried that he jaw was out of place or something serious like that. We took her to the vet and he said that this happens in some cats and is just their teeth grinding together 

She's fine now though, I guess she just needed to get used to eating solids.

Hopefully your little one has the same thing.

Fiona


----------



## Katie&Ace (Aug 1, 2008)

Elmstar said:


> Hi Annie,
> 
> One of our kittens had exactly the same thing when she first started eating. She was a late weaner and we thought we were going to lose her for a while as mum had dried up. However with lots of care and hand feeding she pulled through.
> 
> ...


Hopefully AnnieCat will be back and see this post, it should put her mind at rest.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Annie, if you are looking in, please come back and give us an update on your cat, not all people on here are rude and we would like to know how she is going on


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Janee said:


> I will continue to edit posts that i cannot read as it takes about 30 seconds and might actually mean they get replied to.


Maybe pm them in future and tell them u find it difficult to read becoz of the way theve writen it down?

then ask if u can edit their post and send them a new edited one in pm to put in their old ones place?,

then they can delete their old post, copy n paste the new edited one wivout noone even knowing  that way it will save some posters the embarrassment of other posters making their mistakes obvious by saying somethin like you did.

Last bit wasnt a pop at ya btw


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I have closed this thread while I read through it and remove any posts that are rude, insulting etc. and I will then re-open it.

Beth


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> Maybe pm them in future and tell them u find it difficult to read becoz of the way theve writen it down?
> 
> then ask if u can edit their post and send them a new edited one in pm to put in their old ones place?,
> 
> ...


I have left this reply as it makes a very good point and as Loe said it could save some people being embarrassed by having their post changed for them 

the thread has now been re-opened


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi anniecat...please let us know how your cat is doing..hope she's ok.


----------



## PeterM (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Annie

I've been searching for an answer to a my cats problem that sounds very similar to yours and I was wondering if you have found any answers. 

She is 14 and I noticed about 4 weeks ago that she vomited a few times. This was not food but just clear frothy vomit. I didn't think anything of it at the time. But around the same time she started to go off her food. Something that was very unusual for her as she loved to eat and was a bit overweight. Since then she has continued to lose weight and we've taken her to the vet several times for tests that have all been inconclusive except that her white cell count was a little high. 
She seems hungry but she either just licks of the food or walks away, although she still does drink water. I don't think it has anything to do with the food as we have tried every type of food there is. 
Also her 'mood' seems different and she is not as affectionate is she used to be and tends to keep to herself. 

For the last couple of days we've had her on Prednisalone (steroid- 5mg 2 x day) which has made her more vocal and she is trying to eat. 
When she does eat she seems to want to eat on one side of her mouth and makes a really awful grinding noise.

With the tiny amounts she is eating and the ongoing weight lose I'm sure she will last much longer - so any advice is appreciated.

Peter


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Kittens make that grinding sound when they teeth and they have lose teeth that are out of line with the rest. Your cat has obviously been to the vet as he has prescribed something, but did he check her teeth over. At 14 she may well have a wobbly one or one that needs attention through decay or maybe an infection at the root causing her discomfort, that makes it uncomfortable for her to eat. As you say she appears hungry so she doesn't feel unwell in herself. I am not a vet, but a high white cell count can indicate an infection of some sort, as well as other things. Has the vet suggested a dental ?

If she doesn't mind lapping at things and you want to get some high calorie food into her Royal Canin do a convalescence diet that comes in powder form, that you mix with warm water. It smells sort of malty and is easily digested Bestpet Pharmacy - Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Canine/Feline Convalescence Support Instant Diet If you are worried about her not eating whilst the cause is investigated you could try her on that at least then you know she is getting some nutrients and calories


----------



## anniecat (Aug 6, 2008)

PeterM said:


> Hi Annie
> 
> I've been searching for an answer to a my cats problem that sounds very similar to yours and I was wondering if you have found any answers.
> 
> ...


Peter, I will PM you later. However, I must say that my news is not good. My
beautiful, loving, sweet, perfect little girl died in our arms on 13th Aug .at 3.45am She had a peaceful pain free death with us both talking, cuddling and singing to her. She is gone and we are heartbroken.

I will do everything I can to help and perhaps if we had gone to our new vet right from the start out outcome might have been different so *please please* don't give up hope.
I honestly believe that to be the total truth. I had no intention of ever comming back on here but when I got the email with your post I had to.
If I thought there was no hope I wouldn't have done so.
I will PM you shortly with all thre details of the illness, tests and drugs used.
Please please don't give up hope.
We send all our love to you and your lovely little girl.
Good luck.
Kind regards,
Annie. xxx


----------



## nmickle (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi, I know it's almost a year later but Im wondering if I could get any information on what happened to the cat. I have been researching information and stumbled on this website. I have a little kitty who isn't even one year old yet and has been having the same problems for a few weeks now. We've taken him to the vet so many times and have had test, after test done and they have found nothing wrong with him. He barely eats any food, wet or dry and we pretty much have to force it down his throat or make him stand in front of the food in order to eat any at all. He has lost a lot of weight, very lethargic, sleeps all the time, sometimes makes a gagging noise when he smells food, he makes a loud grinding noise when he does eat. I thought maybe the grinding noise was just him eating dry food but when he chews the wet food he also tilts his head and makes the grinding noise. If anyone can please help, I would really appreciate it!


----------

